
What are the problems with Big Tech? - MindGods
http://interconnected.org/home/2020/06/29/problems_with_big_tech
======
easterncalculus
I just can barely see how a 3% tax that companies find another way to evade
can have anything to do with the loss of life and dignity that some of these
issues bring up. How many tax dollars cover sexual assault? It just seems like
a vapid halfway measure when the effects of these problems by most standards
can barely be measured in dollars. If it's that serious, ban them, right? But
the benefit is just too high, one would assume.

~~~
genmon
(Article author here)

That's why I've been compiling the list of issues with Big Tech. Without
understanding what the issues to be remedied are, interventions like a 3%
digital tax can't be evaluated as to their effectiveness.

~~~
easterncalculus
True, I realize my comment comes off like it's towards you as opposed to those
proposing the measure. Sorry about that.

